# Police: Men drugged, raped woman found dead in Florida hotel during spring break



## PatDM'T (Mar 24, 2021)

Why are these
young uns
are giving racist
folk more reason
to talk about .
black people? 





Spoiler: Article by WEAR staff | Tuesday, March 23rd 2021




MIAMI, Fla. -- Two North Carolina men visiting south Florida for spring break have been charged with drugging and raping a woman who later died, according to police records.

According to the Miami Herald, 21-year-old Evoire Collier and 24-year-old Dorian Taylor are charged with:

burglary with battery
sexual battery
petty theft
credit card fraud
They could also face murder or manslaughter charges pending the woman's autopsy.

Police say Collier admitted he and Taylor had sex with the woman in a hotel room after giving her "a green pill" believed to be Percocet. She was found dead on the room's bed on Thursday.

Collier and Taylor were arrested Sunday after using the woman's credit cards at a Miami Beach liquor store, authorities said.

Police said the men stole the woman’s cash, credit cards and phone, and left her in the room “without any concern for her welfare or safety.”



What is going
on in Miami?
Did you guys
see the Miami
Beach girl-on-
girl fight from
last night?


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 24, 2021)

When’s the next Space-X Flight? Is there an extra seat?


----------



## Kanky (Mar 24, 2021)

t


PatDM'T said:


> Why are these
> young uns
> are giving racist
> folk more reason
> ...


They will talk no matter what.


----------



## awhyley (Mar 24, 2021)

Kanky said:


> t
> 
> They will talk no matter what.



Yeah, but one would hate to give their talk any validity.  I hope that these are really the guys responsible.  Would hate to know that they're innocent.


----------



## blackgurll (Mar 24, 2021)

awhyley said:


> Yeah, but one would hate to give their talk any validity.  I hope that these are really the guys responsible.  Would hate to know that they're innocent.


If it's any consolation...One already sang and pinned a lot of it on the other.
Just sick.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 24, 2021)

Lock em up and throw away the key. I am in a few political circles with pro-abolition folks (these are BW) and I have become increasingly vocal about not being in support of that, not as long as women, the sex class, not individuals, remain vulnerable. And reauthorize VAWA to increase sentences. Just call me a carceral feminist.


----------

